# Police hunt for The Wolf Man



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ni-crimewave-lives-rabbits-berries-woods.html


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Rabbits and berries - that's how it starts. Next he will snare pets and children. Damn wolfmen.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

People are always wanting to blame the poor wolf. He could just as easily be the Bear Man


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Who still get milk delivered to their door? 

Why is always a Wolfman? Can't be a Wolfwoman (or Bearwoman, no not Bare )


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Clap for the wolfman!!


----------

